

Why Are Attractive Women Always Marrying Unattractive Men? - webista
http://www.quora.com/Dating-and-Relationships-1/Why-do-good-looking-women-often-marry-men-who-are-way-less-good-looking-while-good-looking-men-more-often-marry-good-looking-women/answer/Gayle-Laakmann-McDowell

======
lutusp
Why are you writing your own headline, that differs substantially from that of
the linked article?

